# Windows Photo gallery won’t start or open pictures.



## Animeprime (Jul 25, 2009)

*Windows Photo gallery won’t start or open pictures.*

Hello all,
I noticed about a month ago that sometimes when I wanted look at my pictures it would take a long time for windows photo gallery to open up. I thought my system was just running slow because it only happened in folders with big picture files. Now I can’t open any pictures with WPG and the program itself won’t open when I try to access it from the Programs folder. I can still access my pictures with other programs like IfranView or Adobe and I can edit them with Paint, so I’m pretty sure my pictures are ok. I think its with WPG itself.
I’ve also noticed that when I click on a picture to open it or even open a folder full of pictures a grey loading bar will appear in the file path near the top of the window. Eventually it will reach the end but then nothing happens. I’ve also noticed that sometimes the folder won’t display the thumbnails for some of the pics even after it has been open for several minutes. The other thumbnails will show up right away. 
This leads me to think the problem may have something to do with how my system is searching or storing my files. However, since I can’t even open WPG I think this might be the real culprit. I did a little searching already and some people said they had a similar problem because they had a bad file type like a favorite inside. But I’ve moved each file one at a time into new folders and still have the problem. I’m thinking this is a software problem but here are my specs just in case. Thanks for reading.

Windows Vista Home Premium
Intel core 2 quad CPU q6600 2.4GHz
3.25 gb ram
ATI radeon HD 2600 xt


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows Photo gallery won’t start or open pictures.*

Hi - 

I found this on WIndows Live Photo Gallery - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/944221


----------



## Animeprime (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: Windows Photo gallery won’t start or open pictures.*

Ah, Thank you very very much. It seems to be working much better now.


----------

